# Survivor



## bobfrank

Looks like everyone will need to create a new one pass again for the new Survivor season starting March 8. Survivior: Game Changers


----------



## sfhub

bobfrank said:


> Looks like everyone will need to create a new one pass again for the new Survivor season starting March 8. Survivior: Game Changers


With our luck, they will adjust at the last minute to record under the old show id whose onepass we removed after we created the new onepass.


----------



## spartanstew

Set to record on Directv with the series link I set up many, many years ago.


----------



## bobfrank

sfhub said:


> With our luck, they will adjust at the last minute to record under the old show id whose onepass we removed after we created the new onepass.


I haven't, and won't, delete the old onepass. They might go back to the old title next season. So, I'm good either way.


----------



## yesno

bobfrank said:


> I haven't, and won't, delete the old onepass. They might go back to the old title next season. So, I'm good either way.


New onepass added. 
Survivor: Heroes vs. Healers vs. Hustlers


----------



## Taco Corp

Why are some shows like this? They include the season in the title ("Survivor Game Changers", "The Amazing Race 29", etc). Meanwhile most other shows just include the overarching title, and then if they have a season or semi-season theme ("Gotham: Mad City") they include it in the episode title. We don't see "Grey's Anatomy 14". Setting a OnePass for each successive season is ridiculous. Why should we have to babysit a "smart" device that claims the ability-to-do exactly what it's _not_ doing?

Is there a contact we can complain to about this? I know about the lineup form (Report a Lineup Issue) but don't think it really fits there.


----------



## sfhub

Taco Corp said:


> Why are some shows like this? They include the season in the title ("Survivor Game Changers", "The Amazing Race 29", etc). Meanwhile most other shows just include the overarching title, and then if they have a season or semi-season theme ("Gotham: Mad City") they include it in the episode title. We don't see "Grey's Anatomy 14". Setting a OnePass for each successive season is ridiculous. Why should we have to babysit a "smart" device that claims the ability-to-do exactly what it's _not_ doing?
> 
> Is there a contact we can complain to about this? I know about the lineup form (Report a Lineup Issue) but don't think it really fits there.


I believe there is a show ID separate from the show title and the season passes match by ID, so even if the text title changes, season passes can still work. Of course if the show Title change induces a show ID change, then it is annoying.


----------



## Taco Corp

sfhub said:


> I believe there is a show ID separate from the show title and the season passes match by ID, so even if the text title changes, season passes can still work. Of course if the show Title change induces a show ID change, then it is annoying.


Yeah, I imagine the show ID and title are interrelated. Each time there's a variation in the title, it gets a new ID (since it would seem to be a different show). Otherwise all the CSI's and Law and Order spinoffs would be considered one show. Are there examples of this not being the case? Say a show that continually has different variations to the title, but still gets recorded with the same OnePass? Usually the titles are pretty succinct... Modern Family... Scandal... Big Brother... The Blacklist... etc.

I don't know why they can't just enter the data as: Show Title="Survivor"; Show ID="12345"; Episode Title="Game Changers: 'The Stakes Have Been Raised'" etc etc etc. Then the OnePass works for every season.

ETA: Just thought of one situation that might fit the question I asked. _Does anyone have a OnePass for "Thursday Night Football" or "Sunday Night Football"?_ Is that possible? Does it work? I believe the names of the teams show up in each week's title. So if my theory holds, that would cause a new ID for each week's game, and thus a OnePass wouldn't work.


----------



## sfhub

Taco Corp said:


> Are there examples of this not being the case? Say a show that continually has different variations to the title, but still gets recorded with the same OnePass?


Survivor and Big Brother change titles every season and they recorded for something like 7 years for me using the same Season Pass. The first time in a long time it failed was after the Rovi transition.

The way it is supposed to work is
CSI gets a unique showID
CSI Miami gets a unique showID

If next season CSI changes title to CSI Sans Grissom, the showID (in the guide data) is supposed to stay the same as previous seasons and continue to be unique from CSI Miami, so everything gets recorded properly.


----------



## Taco Corp

sfhub said:


> Survivor and Big Brother change titles every season and they recorded for something like 7 years for me using the same Season Pass.


Actually Big Brother was just "Big Brother" (this season anyway) and then the episode title was the date of airing. Pretty bare bones.

I'm only about 11 months into my TiVo experience so I can't say how anything used to be. But it really chaps my *** that setting a OnePass for Survivor in March '17 doesn't carry over to Survivor in Sept '17. That's just absolutely stupid.


----------



## sfhub

Taco Corp said:


> Actually Big Brother was just "Big Brother" (this season anyway) and then the episode title was the date of airing. Pretty bare bones.
> 
> I'm only about 11 months into my TiVo experience so I can't say how anything used to be. But it really chaps my *** that setting a OnePass for Survivor in March '17 doesn't carry over to Survivor in Sept '17. That's just absolutely stupid.


Over 10 years, Big Brother has alternated from just being Big Brother (most of the time) to including the season in the Title. The problem used to be that the Survivor reunion show would have a different showID and wouldn't get picked up, then they fixed that, but now season to season they have been changing the showIDs.

With Rovi data, I basically create a wishlist as backup that I enable after the end of a season. I have one for Survivor, Big Brother, and The Amazing Race. I also create wishlists for some shows that flip to sister channels if there is a ball game going on because usually it is the same repeated bump, either football, basketball, or baseball.

I can tell you it is certainly possible for them to do things in a way that survivor still records even though the title changes. They just haven't been doing it since the Rovi transition. This is part of why you hear complaints about Rovi data or Rovi purchase. They old TiVo/Tribune seemed to care more that the guide data was accurate and recorded everything without babysitting. They were proactive in fixing things. Now it seems like they don't really care until somebody complains.


----------



## spartanstew

As I mentioned up thread, I haven't changed my Survivor (or Amazing Race) series recording in many years. Picks them all up just fine.


----------



## Taco Corp

sfhub said:


> I can tell you it is certainly possible for them to do things in a way that survivor still records even though the title changes.





spartanstew said:


> I haven't changed my Survivor (or Amazing Race) series recording in many years. Picks them all up just fine.


Weird. Do either of you keep these seasons on your TiVo into the next season (holding onto season 34 of Survivor while 35 starts)? How does it handle the sorting/folders at that point? Does it folder-ize all Survivors together then? Or are each in its own season-themed folder? Because having multiple seasons of, say "Modern Family" in one folder, seems reasonable. But I can't imagine they'd group all these title-variation shows together.

I'm going to try setting a OnePass for "Thursday Night Football" later and see what happens.


----------



## sfhub

Taco Corp said:


> Weird. Do either of you keep these seasons on your TiVo into the next season (holding onto season 34 of Survivor while 35 starts)? How does it handle the sorting/folders at that point?


If I recall correct, the folder name is the show title the season pass was originally created with. Again, if I recall correct, you can sort by record date, season/ep, etc. using the blue B button.

With my Wishlists, I've actually have the same show appear under two different folders, one for the Wishlist, and one for the Season Pass. There are actually the same physical recording, because if I delete one, both go away. I think this is a bug in TiVo, but does show that a show does not necessarily need to be sorted under a folder that matches the current show name.


----------



## spartanstew

Taco Corp said:


> Weird. Do either of you keep these seasons on your TiVo into the next season


It's a Directv DVR


----------



## Taco Corp

spartanstew said:


> It's a Directv DVR


Haha. Well, I guess none of your experience really applies then. Unless you're trying to sell me on DTV.



Taco Corp said:


> Just thought of one situation that might fit the question I asked. _Does anyone have a OnePass for "Thursday Night Football" or "Sunday Night Football"?_ Is that possible? Does it work? I believe the names of the teams show up in each week's title. So if my theory holds, that would cause a new ID for each week's game, and thus a OnePass wouldn't work.





Taco Corp said:


> I'm going to try setting a OnePass for "Thursday Night Football" later and see what happens.


I ended up not having to set the OnePass for TNF. I did "Explore This Show" and found that even though it says "Thursday Night Football" in the guide (I mistakenly thought the teams playing each week also got listed in the title), the show information comes up as "NFL Football". It also lists _all games on every channel_ in the "Upcoming Episodes" menu, not just those categorized as TNF.

This little experiment just confuses me even more as to why Rovi/Tivo can't create showIDs/info that will allow Survivor and The Amazing Race OnePasses to record across seasons.


----------



## sfhub

Taco Corp said:


> This little experiment just confuses me even more as to why Rovi/Tivo can't create showIDs/info that will allow Survivor and The Amazing Race OnePasses to record across seasons.


They can, they just chose not to. I'm guessing someone used to manually adjust the ShowIDs when popular shows came out with new showIDs through the automated system. That person probably doesn't work there after the Rovi merger.


----------



## Taco Corp

New season of Survivor starts Wed Feb 28th (2 hour premiere)... AND... drumroll... it's listed as just "Survivor". There's no sub-theme (": Game Changers" ": Heroes vs Villains") included in the OnePass title. So hopefully this means Rivo is catching on finally, and OnePasses will actually function as "One Pass to record everything from each show".


----------



## JoeKustra

Taco Corp said:


> New season of Survivor starts Wed Feb 28th (2 hour premiere)... AND... drumroll... it's listed as just "Survivor". There's no sub-theme (": Game Changers" ": Heroes vs Villains") included in the OnePass title. So hopefully this means Rivo is catching on finally, and OnePasses will actually function as "One Pass to record everything from each show".


Keep watching. It is just Survivor now, but may change to "Ghost Island".


----------



## DVR_Dave

Taco Corp said:


> New season of Survivor starts Wed Feb 28th (2 hour premiere)... AND... drumroll... it's listed as just "Survivor". There's no sub-theme (": Game Changers" ": Heroes vs Villains") included in the OnePass title. So hopefully this means Rivo is catching on finally, and OnePasses will actually function as "One Pass to record everything from each show".


An old OP I have for "Survivor" (no sub-theme) did not pick it up. I had to set up a new "Survivor" OP.


----------



## Taco Corp

JoeKustra said:


> Keep watching. It is just Survivor now, but may change to "Ghost Island".


Possibly, but they've recently dropped the extraneous info from some other show titles (The Amazing Race, for one), so I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## JoeKustra

Taco Corp said:


> Possibly, but they've recently dropped the extraneous info from some other show titles (The Amazing Race, for one), so I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt.


I hope CBS is listening -> Survivor: Ghost Island - Wikipedia


----------



## V7Goose

JoeKustra said:


> I hope CBS is listening -> Survivor: Ghost Island - Wikipedia


I have a wish list set up with the title keyword "survivor", and it has scheduled this new one just fine.

I had to set up a wish list like this to reliably find new seasons and programs from Masterpiece, Survivor, etc. after Bad_Rovi screwed the Pooch at the end of 2016. I never had a problem with just the standard "Survivor" OP prior to that epic fail by Bad_Rovi.

Just looking for the key word "survivor" in the title occasionally picks up other unwanted shows, but at least I never miss the ones I want (and the same wish list gets both Survivor and Designated Survivor).


----------



## 2004raptor

When I search and select “survivor” it says there are no upcoming episodes. I don’t see anything labeled ghost island.


----------



## JoeKustra

2004raptor said:


> When I search and select "survivor" it says there are no upcoming episodes. I don't see anything labeled ghost island.


I love the guide. Yes, 2/28 at 8pm CBS. Maybe it will pop up by then. It does have upcoming if you have Amazon checked. I know, who cares.

A search of tvguide.com or zap2it finds the correct Survivor.


----------



## generaltso

I tried every search I could think of, but nothing found the new episodes of Survivor. I manually skipped ahead in the guide to 2/28, found the new episode, and set the One Pass from there (even though I already had a One Pass for "Survivor"). I miss the days when TiVo was smarter than a VCR.


----------



## bobfrank

generaltso said:


> I tried every search I could think of, but nothing found the new episodes of Survivor. I manually skipped ahead in the guide to 2/28, found the new episode, and set the One Pass from there (even though I already had a One Pass for "Survivor"). I miss the days when TiVo was smarter than a VCR.


I keep a Wish List set up for Survivor as a title keyword so even if they monkey with the title it shows up. The new season did show up under my Wish Lists.

Give that a try next time.


----------



## Taco Corp

2004raptor said:


> When I search and select "survivor" it says there are no upcoming episodes. I don't see anything labeled ghost island.


I'd be willing to bet the "Survivor" that comes up in a search is for season one. If you go in to "Explore Show" and then "Episodes" it'll list what season it's referring to. Most of the Survivor seasons that come up in a Tivo search include the theme in the title ( : Game Changers... : Pearl Islands... : Blood vs Water... etc), but those are mainly to help you locate the streaming options. To record the new season you'll have to create a new OnePass via the guide, if you don't have one-that-somehow-miraculously-works already set.



JoeKustra said:


> Keep watching. It is just Survivor now, but may change to "Ghost Island".


So far so good on the current Survivor One Pass title. Looks like they'll be sticking with the main show name (Survivor, Amazing Race, etc) and leaving off the season numbers or themes. Hopefully Rivo carries this forward and these OPs work every year from here on.


----------



## JohnS-MI

Survivor Ghost Island is in the guide for Wed. 2/18 now. Since they give it a unique name, you need a new season pass each time.


----------



## JoeKustra

JohnS-MI said:


> Survivor Ghost Island is in the guide for Wed. 2/18 now. Since they give it a unique name, you need a new season pass each time.


My guide still has Survivor. My update was just an hour ago. This is approaching crazy.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JohnS-MI said:


> Survivor Ghost Island is in the guide for Wed. 2/18 now. Since they give it a unique name, you need a new season pass each time.


are you looking at the title, or the graphic? mine still lists "survivor", too.


----------



## JohnS-MI

NorthAlabama said:


> are you looking at the title, or the graphic? mine still lists "survivor", too.


No Survivor in my Things To Do list for Wednesday. Checked the Guide and found it on Wednesday. Created new Season Pass from the Guide entry.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JohnS-MI said:


> No Survivor in my Things To Do list for Wednesday. Checked the Guide and found it on Wednesday. Created new Season Pass from the Guide entry.


wow - my tdl says survivor: "can you reverse the curse?" - unbelievable.


----------



## Taco Corp

Heads up... The new season starts Sept 26th. Shows up in the guide, but it hasn't been picked up by the OnePass yet. May turn out to be another one of those deals where we have to create *YET ANOTHER* OnePass. So keep an eye on it.


----------



## DeltaOne

Taco Corp said:


> Heads up... The new season starts Sept 26th. Shows up in the guide, but it hasn't been picked up by the OnePass yet. May turn out to be another one of those deals where we have to create *YET ANOTHER* OnePass. So keep an eye on it.


A Wish List is the best solution for shows like Survivor, Big Brother and The Amazing Race.


----------



## ScaleManJ

DeltaOne said:


> A Wish List is the best solution for shows like Survivor, Big Brother and The Amazing Race.


Oh hell no, I don't want every show that has a survivor related theme to record let alone any concert footage of said group. It's not like you don't have plenty of time to check if needed.


----------



## bobfrank

Taco Corp said:


> Heads up... The new season starts Sept 26th. Shows up in the guide, but it hasn't been picked up by the OnePass yet. May turn out to be another one of those deals where we have to create *YET ANOTHER* OnePass. So keep an eye on it.


It looks like it's going to require a new OnePass. My old OnePass didn't pick it up. I set up a new OnePass and Survivor is now going to be recorded.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mattack

ScaleManJ said:


> Oh hell no, I don't want every show that has a survivor related theme to record let alone any concert footage of said group. It's not like you don't have plenty of time to check if needed.


Umm, if you use *title* keyword, you can narrow it down?


----------



## NorthAlabama

there are currently 7 shows in the guide with the key word "survivor" in the title, so i'll wait for a fix, or create a new 1p.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i've been waiting for the poster art to update on the new season premier guide entry, and it did, but the old 1p was still not recognizing the ep, so i created a second 1p. i kept the old 1p to be safe, since rivo has been know to catch the difference and update the 1p data _after _the first ep has already aired.


----------



## Taco Corp

NorthAlabama said:


> i've been waiting for the poster art to update on the new season premier guide entry, and it did, but the old 1p was still not recognizing the ep, so i created a second 1p. i kept the old 1p to be safe, since rivo has been know to catch the difference and update the 1p data _after _the first ep has already aired.


Yeah, I held off setting a new one (and kept the old one) for that same reason. It'd be nice if these "features" just worked like they were supposed to (w/o all the babysitting).


----------



## Space

Taco Corp said:


> Yeah, I held off setting a new one (and kept the old one) for that same reason. It'd be nice if these "features" just worked like they were supposed to (w/o all the babysitting).


That would be impossible! It is way too hard to accomplish that. I mean, the old Gracenote data that TiVo used to use did it pretty well, but they were able to do the impossible, probably sold their soul or something...


----------



## Taco Corp

*HEADS UP...*

New season starts Feb 20th (next Wednesday). Looks like another OnePass will need to be set, as it's not showing up in the ToDo List (yet... maybe they'll modify the show ID in the next week, who knows). Proceed accordingly.


----------



## KDeFlane

Taco Corp said:


> New season starts Feb 20th (next Wednesday). Looks like another OnePass will need to be set, as it's not showing up in the ToDo List (yet... maybe they'll modify the show ID in the next week, who knows). Proceed accordingly.


 Look for the "new" series title to include "Edge of Extinction" until they realize it's just the 38th season opener.


----------



## Peter000

I had to set up a new OnePass for Edge of Extinction, though it still said only "Survivor" in the guide data.


----------



## jlb

Same


----------



## realityboy

The episode for 3/13 is currently not being picked up by my Onepass. The guide is listing it as season 1, episode 15.


----------



## Peter000

realityboy said:


> The episode for 3/13 is currently not being picked up by my Onepass. The guide is listing it as season 1, episode 15.


Same here.


----------



## Toni

Me too, on both TiVos. I manually recorded and am hoping for a fix in the next week.


----------



## JoeKustra

If I Search "Survivor" I get two results(two different program ID). 3/6 8pm S38 E3 and 3/13 8pm S1 E15. TiVo likes to scramble the metadata.

I wonder who thought Survivor would be season 38?


----------



## cherry ghost

Still marked as season 1 episode 15 but “first aired” is now correct so the 1P is picking it up.


----------



## Taco Corp

New season (#39!) starts on September 25th (also the finale night of BB).

Y'all know the drill. Let's all babysit a setting that's supposed to be set-and-forget, because... REASONS.

I'm happy to report, however, that it looks like the OnePass I set for Season 38, is picking up 39. I'm sure they'll find a way to screw that up before premiere night, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bobfrank

Taco Corp said:


> New season (#39!) starts on September 25th (also the finale night of BB).
> 
> Y'all know the drill. Let's all babysit a setting that's supposed to be set-and-forget, because... REASONS.
> 
> I'm happy to report, however, that it looks like the OnePass I set for Season 38, is picking up 39. I'm sure they'll find a way to screw that up before premiere night, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


Same here for now. Last season's OnePass has picked up the new season for me as well.


----------



## NorthAlabama

fingers crossed tivo doesn't add a new/different sp for this season a couple of days before the premier causing me to miss the recording, as has happened time and time again...


----------



## realityboy

Mine was set to record earlier this week. Today it required a new Onepass.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i just set a manual recording, there's no access to an operational 1p in my guide or through search, not matter how i create a 1p, it returns "no upcoming" episodes. 

keep an eye out in case they decide to "fix" it again before next wednesday...


----------



## justen_m

NorthAlabama said:


> i just set a manual recording, there's no access to an operational 1p in my guide or through search, not matter how i create a 1p, it returns "no upcoming" episodes.
> 
> keep an eye out in case they decide to "fix" it again before next wednesday...


Same here. I try to set a 1P, and there is nothing available. I also set a manual recording for the first episode, but I can't create a working 1P. Same results with both my OTA and cable Tivos.


----------



## bobfrank

I set up a Wishlist with Survivor as the title. The first episode showed up in the Wishlist and I was able to set up a 1P for it. The first episode of Survivor is now back in my ToDo list.


----------



## iowacyclone

Earlier this week my old season pass was picking up the episode. Today I notice that it is no longer being scheduled. So will need a new season pass for the new season.


----------



## Toni

Bolt last night was picking up Survivor on the old 1P. Roamio this morning was not, but Survivor was listed in the guide with an episode title, so I was able to set a 1P for it. I'll double check the Bolt later today.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the correct poster art for "island of the idols" appeared today for the manual recording in my tdl, but it's the only place it exists. i've tried searches, and setting a new 1p through the guide, but the poster art for those is from last season, so i left my manual recording in place.

progress?


----------



## bobfrank

NorthAlabama said:


> the correct poster art for "island of the idols" appeared today for the manual recording in my tdl, but it's the only place it exists. i've tried searches, and setting a new 1p through the guide, but the poster art for those is from last season, so i left my manual recording in place.
> 
> progress?


Try what I posted about in post #58 above by creating a title Wishlist and you can setup a 1P for the new season of Survivor.


----------



## NorthAlabama

bobfrank said:


> Try what I posted about in post #58 above by creating a title Wishlist and you can setup a 1P for the new season of Survivor.


i did, before and after your post, no go.


----------



## Toni

NorthAlabama said:


> i did, before and after your post, no go.


You're saying a Title Wishlist using "Survivor" as the keyword isn't picking anything up? Have you made a connection recently?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Toni said:


> You're saying a Title Wishlist using "Survivor" as the keyword isn't picking anything up? Have you made a connection recently?


it picked up a 1p with the old poster art that could be set, but when added, it indicates "nothing upcoming" and adds nothing to the tdl (unlike last week), so i manually scheduled the recording (which now has the current poster art). my guide is current through 10/2 6pm.


----------



## bobfrank

NorthAlabama said:


> i did, before and after your post, no go.


Very strange. But, at least you were able to set up a manual recording.


----------



## justen_m

Seems to be working for me now. Clicked on it in the grid guide, added a 1P, and it is set to record.


----------



## NorthAlabama

same here after last night's connection, 1p added and it picks up the premier.


----------



## MHunter1

Dear Jeebus help us. As of this morning's connection, there are now two entries for Survivor in search, a new one for the 9/25 season 39 Island of the Idols premiere and the one from last season which is scheduled to pick up the 10/2 episode, meaning if it doesn't get fixed the two episodes will be grouped in two different folders and even a manual recording won't sort them properly. Further, the generic description for the 10/2 episode is from last season 38 Edge of Extinction. Remember if you set up a manual recording that the 9/25 episode is 90 minutes.


----------



## sushikitten

I just tried the Tivo app. No results for Survivor. No results for island of the idols. Old SP brought up nothing. I had to go to the guide and do a 1P from there.


----------



## Peter000

sushikitten said:


> I just tried the Tivo app. No results for Survivor. No results for island of the idols. Old SP brought up nothing. I had to go to the guide and do a 1P from there.


I did a search of "Survivor" and about 3 different items simply named "Survivor" showed up in the list. I viewed upcoming episodes in each until I found the one with Wed's ep. Set a 1P for that one and it replaced/refreshed my old 1P. Weird.


----------



## NorthAlabama

keep an eye on the second ep airing 10/2, it only has generic guide data at this point, and isn't being picked up by the latest 1p or added to the tdl.


----------



## bobfrank

NorthAlabama said:


> keep an eye on the second ep airing 10/2, it only has generic guide data at this point, and isn't being picked up by the latest 1p or added to the tdl.


I've got both episodes in my ToDo List. However I still have my old 1P from last year plus the 1P I set up this year from my Wishlist for Survivor in the title. It's possible that each episode is being picked up from a different 1P.


----------



## Taco Corp

Taco Corp said:


> I'm sure they'll find a way to screw that up before premiere night, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


LOL. They couldn't help themselves. How could they allow a OnePass to seamlessly work from one CBS reality show season to the next? We can't have that!

Like a few others mentioned, the first episode for the up-coming season (39) is no longer being picked up by the season 38 OP, but episode 2 is. Uhhhhh... whut? How do they continually bungle this whole situation?

I've written to complain at least 4 times in regards to these CBS shows, I'm about to go and up that to five (here for anyone else that would like to dogpile).


----------



## NorthAlabama

bobfrank said:


> I've got both episodes in my ToDo List. However I still have my old 1P from last year plus the 1P I set up this year from my Wishlist for Survivor in the title. It's possible that each episode is being picked up from a different 1P.


verified this tonight, the new 1p picks up this wednesday's premier, the old 1p picks up ep 2 on 10/2 - at least it does, as of this post - stay tuned...


----------



## brianric

NorthAlabama said:


> verified this tonight, the new 1p picks up this wednesday's premier, the old 1p picks up ep 2 on 10/2 - at least it does, as of this post - stay tuned...


I have the same setup, but a week ago my old 1p had picked up this Wednesday premier.


----------



## NorthAlabama

brianric said:


> I have the same setup, but a week ago my old 1p had picked up this Wednesday premier.


yes, same here - as in the past with other 1p's, they keep editing/changing the data (the reason for the updates).


----------



## chrishicks

I remember a time when I recorded 60 shows and only had to have 60 season passes for them. Now with the new and improved Tivo of the last few years I still record 60 shows yet need 100 season passes for them because Tivo can't just use the same one on a weekly basis requiring me to carry 5+ each for many shows(I'm looking at The Challenge on MTV where I think my count is up to 7 now). I really miss that time.


----------



## Taco Corp

Reluctantly set the new OnePass today (was hoping they'd revert tonight's premiere episode to the old OP), and they've updated the episode two data to be the same as the premiere. So now *both episodes* get picked up by the new, season 39 OP.

Hooooraaayy?? **sad trombone**


----------



## jlb

I just saw this now. Phew.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lstone19

Wish I had seen it. Just got home to find TiVo didn't record it even though I verified it a few days ago. Tempted to just skip the whole season now.


----------



## Peter000

lstone19 said:


> Tempted to just skip the whole season now.


I was tempted to skip the whole season after last season's reunion show. But it actually was a pretty good start, IMO.


----------



## rgrounds

This drives me crazy. 

It doesn't help that I have that little green D button so I don't watch commercials at all. At least before the commercial skip I would see a promo commercial fast forward and know that I needed to set up or attempt to set up a One Pass. I guess it's a good thing that I am an idiot and pay for CBS All Access for Star Trek and TZ and barely use it. I can at least watch the first episode on that and then setup my Pass.


----------



## Peter000

rgrounds said:


> I guess it's a good thing that I am an idiot and pay for CBS All Access for Star Trek and TZ and barely use it.


 :up:


----------



## Icarus

New season pass picking up S39E2, old one picking up E3 for now.

I guess I missed E1 already.

Wishlists don't always work either. (either picks up too much or not all episodes.)

-David


----------



## OhFiddle

I checked before last week's episode and had to create a new one pass to get the premiere, but the second episode was set to record with the existing one pass. So I thought I was ok with the two passes. Apparently they "fixed" it since then so neither pass worked for tonight's epidsode and I missed it. No working Comcast on demand Tivo app still, right? Guess I'll have to watch it on the computer.


----------



## chrishicks

I currently have four one passes for Survivor. I have the original "default" one dating back to my old Series 3 that I moved over to my Roamio back in 2015 that always worked every season before the Rovi disaster. I also have one for Edge of Extinction(which is currently picking up next weeks episode), one for David vs Goliath and one for the current season, Island of Idols. These also change every so often so next week the David 1P might become Heroes or some other season. I figure I'll end up adding a few more by the time the season is done because it's Rovi doing Rovi things.


----------



## Peter000

chrishicks said:


> I currently have four one passes for Survivor. I have the original "default" one dating back to my old Series 3 that I moved over to my Roamio back in 2015 that always worked every season before the Rovi disaster. I also have one for Edge of Extinction(which is currently picking up next weeks episode), one for David vs Goliath and one for the current season, Island of Idols. These also change every so often so next week the David 1P might become Heroes or some other season. I figure I'll end up adding a few more by the time the season is done because it's Rovi doing Rovi things.


Instead of futzing around with your SPs, why not create a manual repeating weekly recording for that time and channel? Then delete all your Survivor OPs.


----------



## Toni

Peter000 said:


> Instead of futzing around with your SPs, why not create a manual repeating weekly recording for that time and channel? Then delete all your Survivor OPs.


The problem with that is when they have special two hour episodes, or air off-schedule as they do sometimes, especially for finales.


----------



## Peter000

Toni said:


> The problem with that is when they have special two hour episodes, or air off-schedule as they do sometimes, especially for finales.


They do that maybe twice a season, and it's easier to adjust twice a season rather than check 4 OPs to make sure you're recording correctly every episode. JMO.


----------



## Toni

I get so tired of having to babysit my To Do list because TiVo can't get their crap together from one season to the next. As soon as I cut the cord, TiVo will lose another customer. Services like YouTube TV seem capable of recording all episodes of a series from one season to the next without constant user intervention. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Taco Corp

Heads-up y'all...

• Wednesday, Feb 5th... 1 hr special... "Survivor at 40: Greatest Moments and Players".
• The following week... Wednesday, Feb 12th... 2 hr premiere of Season 40 (!!) "Survivor: Winners at War".

Let the To Do List babysitting begin...


----------



## bobfrank

Taco Corp said:


> Heads-up y'all...
> 
> • Wednesday, Feb 5th... 1 hr special... "Survivor at 40: Greatest Moments and Players".
> • The following week... Wednesday, Feb 12th... 2 hr premiere of Season 40 (!!) "Survivor: Winners at War".
> 
> Let the To Do List babysitting begin...


It looks like my Survivor Island of the Idols one pass picked it up. But the Febuary 12th, 2 hour show, is labeled "Greatest of the Greats" and shows it as Season 40 Episode 2. Strange, but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Taco Corp

bobfrank said:


> It looks like my Survivor Island of the Idols one pass picked it up. But the Febuary 12th, 2 hour show, is labeled "Greatest of the Greats" and shows it as Season 40 Episode 2. Strange, but I'll keep an eye on it.


Yep, same.

Fully expect all that to change, like, 5 times before the episode eventually airs. TiVo/CBS has to achieve maximum annoyance factor, after all. No sense in making it smooth/easy for users.


----------



## brianric

bobfrank said:


> It looks like my Survivor Island of the Idols one pass picked it up. But the Febuary 12th, 2 hour show, is labeled "Greatest of the Greats" and shows it as Season 40 Episode 2. Strange, but I'll keep an eye on it.


I noticed last night the guide changing to Episode 1.


----------



## Taco Corp

bobfrank said:


> It looks like my Survivor Island of the Idols one pass picked it up.


And just like last season, this may have been too good to be true. Checked on the guide data this morning and the second episode (Feb 19) is not being picked up by the "Idols" OnePass (episode 1 is still). So, more than likely, they'll swap whatever it is they swap, and a new OnePass will be required again.

So everyone, get ready.

/annoyed


----------



## DVR_Dave

Taco Corp said:


> And just like last season, this may have been too good to be true. Checked on the guide data this morning and the second episode (Feb 19) is not being picked up by the "Idols" OnePass (episode 1 is still). So, more than likely, they'll swap whatever it is they swap, and a new OnePass will be required again.


My OnePass from S39 is picking up S40E1 and S40E2.

FYI, my last connection was 3 hours ago.


----------



## bobfrank

Taco Corp said:


> Yep, same.
> 
> Fully expect all that to change, like, 5 times before the episode eventually airs. TiVo/CBS has to achieve maximum annoyance factor, after all. No sense in making it smooth/easy for users.


Yep. That's why I started this thread 3 years ago.


----------



## Taco Corp

DVR_Dave said:


> My OnePass from S39 is picking up S40E1 and S40E2.


Yeah, I checked again this morning, and my OP eventually picked up S40E02. I still don't trust that OnePass though. It's that TiVo/CBS Reality Show "PTSD". Will probably end up checking it on the hour until the show airs/is recorded.


----------

